# Android app to utilize front camera to record to usb



## ajnuzzi (6 mo ago)

I've got a linkswell gen v android based radio and have a standard front camera installed. Is there an app that will utilize the front camera and record to a usb flash drive? It seems simple enough but I can't seem to find anything


----------

